# Daisy's 1st Day Home!



## CAROLINA MOM

Congratulations! Daisy is a beautiful little girl. 
Love Duke, he's a great big brother. 
Going to be fun watching these two.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

What a beyond adorable and fantastic video!!!!!   

Daisy is so very cute and looks like she just adores her big brother Duke. Looking forward to watching you all grow together!


----------



## G-bear

Oh my goodness what a cutie! Such a happy little fur baby! I am looking forward to watching Duke show Daisy the ropes as she grows up. Congratulations. She is beautiful (and so is Duke!).


----------



## DaisyDukeTheGoldens

Thank you  ... side question for CAROLINA MOM or G-Bear ... is there any way to change my forum name to DaisyDuke (I didn't know we were getting a second pup when we join the forum )?


----------



## LynnC

dukeythegolden said:


> Thank you  ... side question for CAROLINA MOM or G-Bear ... is there any way to change my forum name to DaisyDuke (I didn't know we were getting a second pup when we join the forum )?


I sent you a PM regarding changing your forum name


----------



## LynnC

I am obsessed with your video  . Daisy is such a cutie patootie and I love her older brother Duke. Enjoy!


----------



## sophieanne

What a fantastic video!!! Daisy has a beautiful smile and Duke is one handsome fellow! I could almost hear Duke yelling, help me mom and dad as Daisy followed /ran after him That is a fantastic first day home video. Congratulations to all of you...you make beautiful family and thanks for sharing, I look forward to watching more!


----------



## DaisyDukeTheGoldens

*A few more videos*

Thanks for all the kind words... We're really enjoying making these and having them to watch forever!


----------



## swishywagga

Daisy and Duke are absolutely adorable, love the videos!.


----------



## Karen519

*Daisy*

Daisy and Duke are adorable together!!


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

Fabulous videos!!  I love the way they both play wrestle together. Duke is so good and gentle with Daisy!! So much fun for you all and 2 very lucky Goldens!!


----------



## DaisyDukeTheGoldens

Thanks for all the nice comments. We've posted quite a few videos since my last update... here are the two most recent :smile2:


----------



## G-bear

Such cuties. I love how a puppy can put a spring in the step of a senior golden. Clearly Duke and Daisy are best of buddies. Daisy watching the video was priceless. My golden loves to watch golden retriever videos on youtube


----------



## LynnC

Thank you for the update videos. I am still obsessed with Duke and Daisy


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

What a wonderful life these 2 have!!! Thank you for sharing Duke and Daisy's adventures. They always make me smile ear to ear!!


----------



## rosegold

These videos make me so happy  What an awesome pair. You guys have a lot of talent at videography!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlmrun2002

Cinematography stolen from the Film "Philadelphia". Watching TV and story goes into the set. Nice. I would add some BG Fx and foley. Nice work..


Oh yes.. the pup is awesome.

dlm ny country


----------



## Cpc1972

Those videos are adorable. You are very talented at making videos.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really enjoying the videos, Daisy is such a doll. 
Fun watching her and Duke together.


----------

